# Spoilt Much? (Pic heavy)



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Today I got a little bored, so I went to some of the pet stores in the area. I should know better, because every time I go in there I spend a fortune, and today was no different! 

So, today the birds got a bunch of new toys! These are 3 of them. They also got a HUGE ladder (you can see it in the cage pics a bit further down) and another round rope swing for the playgym on top (also in pics further down).

The photo's arent the best- my old camera isnt too good anymore 










And their toy box full of fun things!










Annnnd their new cage setup! Complete with all new branches and toys!! The play area up the top is also new.. I got the boing off ebay for waaay cheaper than petbarn, and some of the other stuff I already had 




















And how do the boys spend their first few minutes in the cage?

DESTROYING IT of course!!!  

Pickles goes straight for the food- typical.









Cheeky checks out the branch will hold all of his 90 grams









Chip sets about ripping up his new branches and throwing it over the floor


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome !

Your cage is the same as mine just a different colour !

I love when you see someone elses cage and you have all the same toys...LOL

Looks like tons of fun !

What wood do you used for branches ?


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

They are awesome cages. Best money I've ever spent I reckon! (besides the money spent on the birds themselves! LOL).

The branches are from a few trees in my backyard.. one is a bottlebrush and the other I'm really not sure of. It's an Australian native as well. I've used the branches from these two tree's for years and they just LOVE stripping the bark off and throwing it everywhere! Havent had any ill effects from using the unknown tree- its a favourite amongst the native birds too  I will have to do some research and find out exactly what it is.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool!

I use paper bark. They LOVE tearing all the bark off straight away too!

Oh and I should buy a pied too then we will have the same birds too...LOL !

Just kidding. I`m finished at 2 . 2 are more than enough for me.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow your cage is alot like mine! You even have the same rope swing!!

I would love if my birds liked rope perches/ boings but for some reason they dont like them :S even though there the same thing as the swing! Silly birds 

My boys dont like ladders either, Buddy will go on it if i make him but Birdie just has a spazz haha!! Oh well.

The cage looks great


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude: Haha that would be so funny if we ended up with the same at one point!! I always said I'd stop at two but then I went for a routine visit to the pet store to grab some new toys and Pickles captured my heart on the spot!! I tried to convince myself for over a week that I was NOT going to get another bird, but every time I went in he was there and I finally gave in  There was a whole bunch that looked identical, so I stood there and watched for 1/2 an hour to be sure it was him!! LOL

Ezzie: Thanks!  It seems like most people have the same looking cages.. after all, I think they are the best! haha. Lots of room and big enough for a few tiels! The boys havent quite got the hang of the boing yet, but I'm working on it. I'm hoping they work out how to use it soon!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice set up!  I need to find out which trees are safe here in the states and put some natural branches in for them, I bet they'd love it.

It looks like there is a plastic cap on the end of the boing instead of the zinc wire? That's nice. Mine have the wire showing so I have to wrap it in sisal rope so they won't possibly chew on it and get metal toxicity.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup there is a plastic bit on the end, but it does have a little wire loop too that has a bell attached but its not pointy or anything so its ok  

Natural branches are great I think.. it gives them something to do as well as keeps their feet healthy!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask where you got the cage from? I'm wondering if I should upgrade mine since I have 3 birds now. (although they can go in and out whenever they want - so in reality they have a 3 bedroom house ) It looks like heaps of fun in there.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the same cage. PETBARN is where I got it ...


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Dude.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I gots mine from Southwest Stockfeeds  It's a teensy bit different to the petbarn one but not much- as thats the one I was going to get. It's pretty much identical though, so your tiels would no doubt love it anyway! I think I only paid about $5 less than petbarn so its pretty much the same.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for that. The one they have now is tall rather than wide. I spent a couple of hours last night trying to find out which type is best but didn't have much luck. The rectangular ones look like they have a bit more room for them to get around. And more space for toys.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

It's a really good sized cage so I think you'll be impressed.. and you have three tiels like me and they fit nicely with plenty of space to move. I wouldnt hesitate to chuck one more bird in there too if I ever wanted another, but 4 would be the limit I reckon


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cute, mine are loving their new cage set up after washing it yesterday and yes, it's no lie but all tiels are spoiled.


----------

